# Music?



## NightxFury (Feb 12, 2011)

Just curious can fish hear music? Do they like it? Has anyone had an experience with a fish reacting to them listening to music. I know sound travels differently through water, not to mention their tanks, so I was just wondering.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have my stereo on the same table as my 10 gallon aquarium. I listen to a wide variety of music...Pop, rap, rock, metal, instrumental.... I sometimes play it loud (I can feel the vibrating when I put my hand on the table) and the fish dont seem to act any different.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

some bettas dance to the beat. <3


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Now I got lady Gaga's "Dance In the Dark" stuck in my head -_-

_"Some girls won’t *dance to the beat* of the track
She won’t walk away
But she won’t look back"_


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

I dont think they can hear enything but feel the vibrations of it through the water.


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

Well dang! I left my radio on for him while I went to my dad's house for the weekend. 

Maybe he at least appreciates the thought. ^_^ tehehe


----------



## Nanglebadger (Jan 26, 2011)

i've no scientific answer, but i have speakers either side, above and below my tank, and i like to believe my bettas are avid fans of heavy metal!! if they aint, tough, coz they get to listen to it everyday whether they like it or not lol!

Phil.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

Some ocean fish have actual eardrums but I dont know about freshwater fish. Even if they could hear, the sound vibrations would be blocked and distorted by the aquarium walls and the water.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Betta fish can only feel vibrations.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

Do we know that for sure? No, no we dont. So there is a possibility that they can hear things.


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

well i don't know but i have seen my fishy reacting to diffrent music types and well bubbles likes rock the best!!! (he gets all active and well he just loves it


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Then why does my fish hurry up and hide when I sing to them?! I think they can hear me lol


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Even if they _could_ hear, I doubt they would appreciate music. Music is one of those human phenomenons... But if they do, at least my fish get a *wide* variety  Just today we listened to Deftones, Eminem, Linkin Park, Ricky Martin, and My Chemical Romance. There is something for everyone ^-^ (yes, I had a very uneventful day - spent it home)


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I was *trying* to make a joke Alex :-( guess I need to go back to clown college lol


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I wasnt aiming my comment at you lol. Just the thread in general. Anyways, it is kinda hard to see sarcasm/jokes on the internet  So dont be too hard on yourself.

PS: There's a clown college? I should go there... I have a terrible sense of humor.

EDIT: Just noticed I already replied to this thread... no wonder it sounded familiar....


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> I wasnt aiming my comment at you lol. Just the thread in general. Anyways, it is kinda hard to see sarcasm/jokes on the internet  So dont be too hard on yourself.
> 
> PS: There's a clown college? I should go there... I have a terrible sense of humor.


Yes there is I just looked it up lol I would never go though cause I am afraid of clowns and that would be my worst nightmare what was thread about again....oh yeah fish hearing ok doubt bettas can hear I heard they go by the vibrations the sound waves make


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

my cousin said if u play classical music to a betta 
they'll get stronger if tougher
idk if its true


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I played some trance music the other day and Thai came up and paced back and forth in front of the tank. 
I don't think he liked it, lol


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Fish can hear; they have an organ called the otolith or otoconia that allows them to do so. It is very similar function in our ear, allowing them to respond to gravity and lateral acceleration along with perceiving sound.

They can hear, it is just their PERCEPTION of hearing is different than ours.

Back to the original topic, I don't think they care much for music, if not it probably causes a higher level of alertness in your fish.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

hmm.... i think after some time they would understand their owners atleast recognize their owners voice. im one of the few who believe the connection between owner and pet is one of those unique forces.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

NightxFury said:


> Just curious can fish hear music? Do they like it? Has anyone had an experience with a fish reacting to them listening to music. I know sound travels differently through water, not to mention their tanks, so I was just wondering.


I remember an article one time that mentioned some fish grow faster listening to Mozart.:lol:

Listening to Mozart makes fish grow quicker | News | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Another.
Play loud music? Give your fish vitamin E | News | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

When I used to play piano everyday back in highschool my bettas (I only had one at a time back then) would come out of their hides and watch me play. The tank was across the room but they still came to see what was going on. I swear my lovely boy "Fish" enjoyed it... but that's probably me anthropomorphizing.

Interesting about the classical music and growing fish. I'm going to try that out.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Play classical music for your next batch of fry. lol I wonder if romantic music would make them spawn quicker. lol


----------

